# question for Chanda! *WIP pics added



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I was at Michael's this past weekend and bought some Graphitints (colored graphite pencils). I've been playing around with them doodling on some practice sheets and started on an actual portrait today. They're similar to watercolor pencils in that they look richest when water is added. 

Anyway, I've been pretty pleased with my results until I got to skin. What colors do you use to match flesh color? I have a very limited palette of colors as the set was only 12 pencils (very pricey!) so I've been mixing in some of my watercolor pencils as well. If you can give me any guidance I'd sure appreciate it!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh cool! I generally use prismacolor. I think in the set of 12 I first got there was a peach. It usually depends on the lighting and skin tones. I use anything from peach, light peach to pinks, yellows..various shades of brown for shading..white for highlights. I have a tendency to just keep mixing and blending without really thinking about it. I blend until it looks right to me. That picture I did of my son looking at the steer was done using a set of 12 colored pencils...those will go an amazingly long way. 

What were the colors in your set? I can tell you what I would use based off that.

They sound really, really interesting! I am going to have to look for a set. I still havent messed with the watercolor pencils I got. 

I hope you post your progress on here. I am anxious to see how those pencils work.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, the colors are all pretty dark which surprised me. It really just contains browns, grays, blues, greens, purples, a black and a wine color. Definitely no peachy color! I do have a watercolor pencil that's actually called "flesh", but it's really light. I tried to post a pic of what I have so far, but our printer/scanner is out of colored ink and it won't let me scan until the cartridge is changed...apparently. :/

Thanks, you've helped me out and I'll keep experimenting with blending on a practice sheet. I'll take a pic and post it tomorrow.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's my progress so far. It's sooooo hard! His eyes are different shapes, the boards in the background are all wrong, I still can't get the skin tone right, ugh. I like his hat, though, lol! Excuse the horrible photos, wish I could scan them.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is fantastic!!!! Wow. I really like this one..a lot!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

You're so sweet, thanks!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It really is going to be a neat piece and I think you are executing it very well! I really like your style and choice of subject matter.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I really appreciate your comments. I've been mixing so many colors on his face that it's turning into a muddled mess. I thought with these pencils being graphite I'd be able to blend them, but they don't blend unless you add water. How do you blend your colored pencils? Can you use tortillions?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do...and I use small ones and I use one for each color...when you look at my drawing I used one for her shirt, one for her skin, one for the horse, etc... I did use a large one for the background. If you only use one tortillion for your picture you will ruin it as the colors will muddle together on it. You dont even want to know how many tortillions I used on this last picture..


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder why they won't work with these. I've had some luck with cotton swabs, but only if they or the paper are damp. It's all a learning process!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have never tried that brand...I know prismacolor has a nice creamy lead that blends well..were those specifically a water color pencil? Maybe dip the tortillions in a bit of water so you will still have control and still be able to blend?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, I didn't think to dampen the tortillions, excellent idea! They're not referred to as watercolor pencils on the package. Derwent makes them and they're called "colored graphite pencils".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So what is the difference between a graphite colored pencil and a regular colored pencil? Lead hardness?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I have no idea, lol! They definitely don't work like graphites.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

A little more done. Not being able to erase is hard. You kind of have to predict what it'll look like before making a mark, don't you? I guess that all comes with practice!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is the downfall to colored pencils. You can layer but you can't erase. You screw up and its a pain to fix. I think you are doing great!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, definitely hard to fix mistakes. Didn't get a chance to work on it today. Thanks again for following along.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Getting closer...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks great! You sure move a lot faster than I do in the drawing department..lol..it really is lovely.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, it's finished. He's much cuter in real life, but I'm happy with it being my first human portrait in color.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job!!!! This is an adorable piece! You should do more colored pencil!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Chanda! I do want to do some more, but I still prefer shades of gray, lol.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

super cute- nice job pencil


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Somehow I missed this part of the thread somewhere between corn harvest and moving cattle... 
Wow, PencilMeIn! Fantastic! This is a new step forward for you!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks boys!


----------

